# [solved] SuperIO-Chip: Hersteller unklar

## schmidicom

Ich versuche schon länger herauszufinden was für einen SuperIO-Chip mein Laptop (ein ThinkPad E520 [1143GVG]) hat, nur leider bis jetzt ohne Erfolg.

sensors-detect sagt folgendes:

```
Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): 

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               Yes

Found unknown chip with ID 0xfc11
```

Und superiotools:

```
superiotool r

Found Nuvoton WPCE775x / NPCE781x (id=0x00, rev=0x1b) at 0x4e
```

Nur was den jetzt, "National Semiconductor/ITE" (wenn ja welcher) oder "Nuvoton WPCE775x / NPCE781x" (dazu finde ich im Kernel nichts). Bis jetzt hatte ich bei jedem Computer einen Treiber für diese Dinger gefunden nur hier scheint es das nicht zu geben, weiß einer warum?Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Feb 20, 2014 7:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Die Eingabe von 

```
ID 0xfc11
```

 in google ergibt einige Threads.

Hilft vielleicht.

----------

## misterjack

http://www.lm-sensors.org/search?q=0xfc11&noquickjump=1&ticket=on sollte alle offenen Fragen beantworten

----------

## schmidicom

Also ist in so einem Fall das Hardwaremonitoring nur über ACPI und dessen Erweiterungen möglich...

Ich verlasse mich ungern auf ACPI aber hier geht es wohl nicht anders, trotzdem Danke.

----------

